# Should I keep my pup on all life stage food?



## Sierracb4 (Jul 24, 2020)

Finnegan my HWV is currently almost 5 months and has been eating Victor High Pro plus food since he left his breeders. I was wondering if anyone has kept their V on all-stage life kibble, and if you have either switched or kept your pup on the food; and if you switched the food, what was your reasoning for doing so. I'm mainly concerned about weight gain and gas, as this is a nutrient-dense kibble. He does have the occasional flatulence, but because he's being fed nutrient dense food and his GI tract is normalizing, this is expected. He's been loving it, eats every meal like he hasn't eaten in weeks! Occasionally I'll mix it with Royal Canin puppy wet food or boiled chicken to keep him enticed.

I've also been thinking about incorporating raw, but have seen/heard forum discussions here that make me iffy. Just wondering if anyone sparingly incorporates raw. 

Please let me know your thoughts, experiences, and any tips you can provide! I want to keep this guy as lean, fulfilled, and healthy as possible!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have tried both all stage and puppy kibble to adult one. both worked, but i think my preference is now puppy food for puppies.
i mix in freeze dried just as our treats are freeze dried and dehydrated. raw or full freeze dried would be my nr 1 preference, but raw requires lots of maintenance for our circumstances, and freeze dried alone is insanely expensive.


----------

